# Am I the first??



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well here goes, a picture of my set up. This is due for an upgrade so an udated picture will be posted when upgrade is complete (although these upgrades seem to be an ongoing project)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Indeed you are Sandy

Quick off the mark to use the new forum ...









Your grinder looks fine, but I guess the X1 is earmarked for a new home?

What have you got your eye on to fill the bench space?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, indeed the X1 is looking for a new home ..... I am thinking of the Rancilio Silva next - what do you think?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

He He love those Francis Francis machines! Silva would be a good one. Do you have a particular budget in mind?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A nice setup. I will get the camera out tonight.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

When are we going to see the new setup Sandykt?


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah I was wondering that!! also whats happening to the x1 and how much might you sell it for??


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

LOL! I've been shopping and only just got back. Picture of new set up will be posted today







(I will start a new thread). X1 got sold on eBay and I was pleased with price, so along with other stuff I've sold, only had to put a small amount towards Rancilio.


----------

